

The Man Who Hacked Hollywood - phatboyslim
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201205/chris-chaney-hacker-nude-photos-scarlett-johansson?printable=true

======
justadude6
man how much time must it have taken to crack accounts manually thats just
nuts.

